# Shop Vac Recommendations



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting either a dust extractor or a shop vac; however, due to $$, I think I will buy the shop vac for now and look into extractors next year. I figure if I buy a quality shop vac , it will last me for a while & I can always use it for general shop cleanup.

I've been looking at shop vacs at Lowes as I'm less than 3 miles away due to work. I am in town near a Home Depot usually on the weekends, so buying there is pretty easy. I can also get to a Sears.

Now, I'm looking foir a shop vac that I can clean my workshop (2-car garage) with easily. I will be hooking it up to a router table, sander (getting Rigid Oscilating Combo unit), 10" bandsaw, and maybe some tools with an attachment.

In your expert opinion:

What shop vac do you currently have? (Brand, Model, Size)
WHat do you like best about it? 
What do you like least about it? 
Is it easy to clean/maintain filter?
What upgrades did you make/buy for it? (HEPA, Dust Deputy, etc)
Would you buy it again or a different one?
Any other comments?

Thank you for taking the time to answer. I trust the members here a lot more than others.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I lived with my ShopVac for a good year before I could get a DC. I think one of the most important things is a 2 1/2" hose to handle enough volume. Mine is a ShopVac brand largeish one (don't remember size off hand). I've added the Rockler Vortex which has worked great. After Sandy we had some water in the basement and this helped clean up the soaking carpet with plenty of suction. These things are loud so if you have the money getting a quieter one might be worth it, but overall I've had no complaints. I think they are all pretty similar. Look at the warranty. Shop the sales if you can.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

unless you like cleaning filters, the best accessory or feature of a shop vac is a dust deputy (what I use) or a thien filter (never tried one but they say works well). these collect 90% + of the dirt, saving your filter from clogging as often = more cleaning between filter changes/cleanings.


----------



## gimmodog (Feb 3, 2013)

for the price and the reviews that I have read bout this one tells me its worth a try.

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html

keep us posted on what you decide on and how it works

Stan


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I am very happy to have relied on my vac long before I bought a Harbor Freight 2hp DC.

I have an older 16gal Craftsman that I got a pawn shop for $20 (I liked that part). I ditched the cheap hose and bought two quality, flexibile hoses and a variety of attachments. I made a thein baffle with a 5 gal bucket (there are lots of threads here about how to do that) To minimize drag between the baffle and the vac I used standard 2" PVC into the vac. Once in the vac chamber, I use filter bags. Wow, they're great. Pricey, but really cleaned the exhaust of the fines, without clogging up the filter.

I also like the vac because its is SO much more versatile than the DC. With the DC, that's all you get. With the shopvac you've got wet clean up, and mobility. For example, on a DIY job I once removed an asbestos popcorn ceiling like this








note the vac is *outside*... very cool option. I also run the vac outside when messing with drywall, cement dust, or for the next big job... attic cleanup. 

All that said, I did finally get one of the HF 2hp DC units. Still using it only once in awhile as the shop is more of a construction zone at the moment. But it will be nice to run fixed duct for it, no doubt about that.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

When I bought mine, I checked the reviews and ended up with the biggest model Rigid. I've been pleased with it. Has good power and not hardly as loud as my old Craftsman vacs were.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

bradnailer said:


> ....not hardly as loud as my old Craftsman vacs were.....


well, THAT's interesting.... I may have to trade up, thanks


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

bradnailer said:


> When I bought mine, I checked the reviews and ended up with the biggest model Rigid. I've been pleased with it. Has good power and not hardly as loud as my old Craftsman vacs were.


Thanks everyone for your comments. I've actually been leaning towards a larger Rigid unit. I bought a cheap one a few yaers ago at the Black Friday sale and I wasn't happy with it, though it was the 1 1/4 size hose version. I am definitly going with a 2 1/2 hose this time.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

SteveEl said:


> For example, on a DIY job I once removed an asbestos popcorn ceiling like this


I've got to admit that this statement really scared me. I worked in the asbestos field for many years as a certified asbestos inspector, project manager, and the guy who conducted the air samples and actually read them. :no:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I've added the Rockler Vortex which has worked great.


I searched the Rockler site, but didn't find this. Would you explain it please?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Burb said:


> I've got to admit that this statement really scared me. I worked in the asbestos field for many years as a certified asbestos inspector, project manager, and the guy who conducted the air samples and actually read them. :no:


Since I didn't post any further details, I can understand that! I've also shouted out both here and on contractortalk when people talk about textured ceiling or linoleum removal many times, but have no clue that they don't have a clue it might be an issue.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, they changed the name! Must be because Jet now has a "Vortex" feature on some machines. Here's the link. 

http://www.rockler.com/m/product.cfm?page=31104


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have this one, http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...10053&langId=-1&keyword=wet+vac&storeId=10051 and love it. The price has come up though. I paid 50 bucks for it just a year ago. It has plenty of power. I hooked it to a Thien baffle that sits on top of a 30 gal steel can and it still has great suction. I only use it for my planer and my bandsaw but it works great. The only thing I have done to it is add a HEPA filter. I have never had to even clean the filter though because the Thien dose such a good job. The vac has been hooked up to it for a year now and allthough its been awhile since I had the top off the vac, I'm guessing it still looks clean and new inside.:thumbsup:


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a old Craftsman from Sears that I bought in 1978.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

tvman44 said:


> I have a old Craftsman from Sears that I bought in 1978.


Me too except I got mine around 1986. Still works fine. The hose is a pain in the butt sometimes. Too short and too stiff. Just been too lazy and cheap to replace it. As far as noise, never had anything else to compare it to and just thought all shop vacs sound like the flight deck of an aircraft carrier.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

johnk007,
I recently bought a replacement hose at Sears to replace the old stiff hose. A little pricey but I like it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've got this one....and love it. I've added an exhaust difuser and use dust bags in it, and it works great for me. 

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-20-g...p-00917762000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

With the coupon in the back of Wood Magazine, the Harbor Freight dust collector is $149.00. That's not much more than a good shop vac.

Or use a shop vac and get a Dust Deputy to knock out the chips from planers and jointers.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I picked this unit up today, along with the HEPA filter. 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...&productId=100638360&R=100638360#.URRbVhG9KSM

I will try this for awhile by itself and then get the Dust Deputy later it looks like I may need it. I plan on using this for general shop cleanup and hooking it up to my 10" bandsaw and my smaller tools. Might try with my sander as well. I realize its not a dust collector but I'm not planning on using it as one. I plan on one of those for this summer-fall.

Mark


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Get some dust bags for it, or your filter will be plugged in no time.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i have the 12 gal version of that vac, and an old 25 gal one (both with 2 1/2" hoses), and a little 1 1/4" vac.

no matter how i hooked them up, they never seemed to get enough of the dust, and it settled on everything and got in my lungs.

the plywood dust from the TS and router is especially nasty. and with the table saw and a miter sled, the dust comes right up into your face because of the zero clearance nature of the sled, so i would have needed an above the table dust hookup

this is a hobby for me, and i won't spend a few hundred dollars for a big DC system and run tubing all over.

that, and the fact that they are so noisy and dangerous, and i had to wear eye, lung, and ear protection to work finally got the best of me, and i said "enough is enough" and decided to get rid of the machines and use hand tools instead.

this hobby is much more satisfying now, and my dust collection is a broom and dustpan.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Get some dust bags for it, or your filter will be plugged in no time.


Thanks for the reminder. I meant to grab some but neglected to. I'll grab some this weekend.

Mark


----------

